# 2009 SM calendar submissions



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*Please read entire post!*

<span style="color:#8B0000">*please ask any questions in this thread!
please ask any questions in this thread!
please ask any questions in this thread!
please ask any questions in this thread!*


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:clap: :clap: 
It's that time again!!!

Maybe I'll have to get some good ones of Jax!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:chili: I love calendar time!!! I better get busy snapping some pics!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 29 2008, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642300


> :chili: I love calendar time!!! I better get busy snapping some pics!!![/B]



Tammy, don't forget to submit your siggy picture......it's a great one!


so, I've been looking through my pictures....can I submit one that's like over a year old?

Or would you rather it be recent? Our big Halloween event is in the end of October, I'm hoping to get a good one at that time....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Joe @ Sep 30 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642952


> ttt[/B]



Huh? :shocked: ......is that a code for yes....or no?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is the first year I've had a decent camera to get pics to even submit. I understand the larger pixel size, but I have no idea if what I'm taking is 200 dpi. How do I know? Also, I've only saved my pics in JPG. If I use something like PhotoFiltre and resave them, is that how I change it to .PNG?

Also, I would like to crop some of mine. Will that be a problem?

Sorry for being so ignorant on this stuff but I'm still learning!! :blush:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Is 5mb big enough for a pic? that is all my camera does!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Oct 2 2008, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644233


> Is 5mb big enough for a pic? that is all my camera does![/B]


What's the pixel size... it should be on the outside of the camera's casing ... something like 5 MPs or 10, etc.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u can leave it in jpg...it will be fine..thats what all mine are. as far as cropping...im not sure the ratio but i wouldnt do too much cropping..ive seen some cropped ones get cropped even more and tops of heads get cut off etc. if u do crop leave a nice edge so ur baby isnt cut to pieces  


for the cover pics def do not crop....i have to have it a certain size and will crop the photo to fit in the spot 


also a reminder...send ur cover pics in ...i made lots of space.....i dont have many so far


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

For the cover pic can I send you one of Ellie and Angelo seperate or would you rather they be together in one photo?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Oct 2 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644437


> For the cover pic can I send you one of Ellie and Angelo seperate or would you rather they be together in one photo?[/B]



i believe that info is written in joes post.... prefer group photos but send all ur choices...b/c if it isnt the right ratio it may not work. but in order to make sure everyone gets a pic on the cover its best to send group pics. in the end there may be available spots and some rearranging may have to be done.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Someone, please answer the question about the DPI-200??? How do we find this on our digital cameras?? Some of us do not understand that......Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 3 2008, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644558


> Someone, please answer the question about the DPI-200??? How do we find this on our digital cameras?? Some of us do not understand that......Thanks in advance!!!!![/B]



that is the resolution of the image.....most cameras these days are fine with that so i wouldnt worry


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

omg im sooo excited to see cupcake on the cover....


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 4 2008, 03:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644989


> omg im sooo excited to see cupcake on the cover....[/B]


Here it is so far: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry644896

Cupcake is such a cutie :wub:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Oct 4 2008, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644991


> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 4 2008, 03:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644989





> omg im sooo excited to see cupcake on the cover....[/B]


Here it is so far: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry644896

Cupcake is such a cutie :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks so much!!!

She's the 2nd picture on there!!!!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Jamie I sent one but i dont know if you recieved it let me know if you didnt

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 4 2008, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645002


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Oct 4 2008, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644991





> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 4 2008, 03:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644989





> omg im sooo excited to see cupcake on the cover....[/B]


Here it is so far: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry644896

Cupcake is such a cutie :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks so much!!!

She's the 2nd picture on there!!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just as an FYI, as we have done in the past, one month in the calendar will be dedicated as a collage for everyone that submits a picture, so if you are not sure if your picture meets the guidelines you can still send what you have to get your malt in the calendar :smilie_daumenpos: 

please send your pictures as soon as you can, it helps me get it done faster, same thing for the cover pics, please send them to Jaimie ASAP :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just bumping this up so no one forgets....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump bump bump


----------



## Annita (Oct 7, 2008)

ooohh this is soo cool!!! I will try and take a cute picture of Teddy next time I go visit him!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

need more pics...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

[attachment=41938:BUMPMALT_BB.gif]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 10 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648576


> [attachment=41938:BUMPMALT_BB.gif][/B]



LMAO ~ Now that's a cute <strike>rump 


</strike>


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ba didi ba bump bump bump


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 10 2008, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648576


> [attachment=41938:BUMPMALT_BB.gif][/B]



This is darling - what a cute bump!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*bump* - it's not fancy....but it'll remind you to get your picture to Joe....


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bump di bump!
:cheer: :cheer:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm trying to get Molly's coat to grow out a bit more before I submit mine...cut her a bit too short. Will submit mine soon!

Daisy


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Joe, could you tell me if you received the one I submitted? I wasn't real sure what was happening so not 100% if it went through or not. I would like to submit another one but need to make sure it worked first.

THanks.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (paris @ Oct 13 2008, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649805


> Joe, could you tell me if you received the one I submitted? I wasn't real sure what was happening so not 100% if it went through or not. I would like to submit another one but need to make sure it worked first.
> 
> THanks.[/B]


i think i did, did you send some from different emails?


bump

i've got over 100 submissions so far so i may cut this off early, get what you have to me as soon as you can, i may need extra time to work through them to get the calendar made


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

But the Halloween parade is on the 25th!!!!


....Oh well, if the pictures are good, I'll submit them next year...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 15 2008, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650869


> But the Halloween parade is on the 25th!!!![/B]


i just looked at the calendar and realized what the date was, the 1st will still be the deadline, send them when you have them, but the sooner the better


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i still need cover pics common people!!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (Joe @ Oct 15 2008, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650861


> QUOTE (paris @ Oct 13 2008, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649805





> Joe, could you tell me if you received the one I submitted? I wasn't real sure what was happening so not 100% if it went through or not. I would like to submit another one but need to make sure it worked first.
> 
> THanks.[/B]


i think i did, did you send some from different emails?


bump

i've got over 100 submissions so far so i may cut this off early, get what you have to me as soon as you can, i may need extra time to work through them to get the calendar made
[/B][/QUOTE]
yes...two different emails.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 15 2008, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650895


> i still need cover pics common people!!!!![/B]



Dr Jamie, you probably thought about this but just incase. Is there anyway that the photos that do not make it to the 12 months be put on the cover? This way the cover will be full and everyone who submitted will be on the calendar. 

I really can not wait to see the finished product. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*BUMP*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Oct 17 2008, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651899


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 15 2008, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650895





> i still need cover pics common people!!!!![/B]



Dr Jamie, you probably thought about this but just incase. Is there anyway that the photos that do not make it to the 12 months be put on the cover? This way the cover will be full and everyone who submitted will be on the calendar. 

I really can not wait to see the finished product. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

all pics for the cover have to be submitted to Jaimie seperately from the submissions to me for the calendar pages, if anyone only submitted photos to me for the calendar, you must submit them to Jaimie if you want to see a pic on the cover


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

**BUMPPPPPPPPPPP**


----------



## ruthanne (Oct 15, 2007)

How do we get a copy of the calendar - is it available in hardcopy? If so, what is the cost? What a bunch of cuties on that cover!
RuthAnne (Carli's Mommie)



QUOTE (Joe @ Sep 28 2008, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641754


> *Please read entire post!*
> 
> <span style="color:#8B0000">*please ask any questions in this thread!
> please ask any questions in this thread!
> ...


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi I am totally new to the forum. I am trying to figure out how all this works. I would like to send a picture of my maltese for the calendar. Does it need to be a digital picture or can we send one via e-mail from a camera phone.?


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE (christyg1022 @ Oct 19 2008, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653904


> Hi I am totally new to the forum. I am trying to figure out how all this works. I would like to send a picture of my maltese for the calendar. Does it need to be a digital picture or can we send one via e-mail from a camera phone.?[/B]




You would probably have to send one from a digital camera so it would be bigger and better resloution!!!  




BUMP~


----------



## ms_sadie (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,
I think I've read this entire forum but I still don't know how to get a copy of the calendar. Can someone tell how to get one? pleassse and thank you


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (ms_sadie @ Oct 21 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655227


> Hi,
> I think I've read this entire forum but I still don't know how to get a copy of the calendar. Can someone tell how to get one? pleassse and thank you [/B]



when its done there will be a post on how to get one


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump bump bump


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

OK... Sent some to Joe. Even one of my new baby, Krystal. We will see...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've tried twice to send pic to Joe for calendar. One of mine is 2300X1800 and is dark colors and is .png it is around 6 MB. It won't go through! I'm trying to send one at a time but still too large. What should I do?

Quick help needed.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659271


> I've tried twice to send pic to Joe for calendar. One of mine is 2300X1800 and is dark colors and is .png it is around 6 MB. It won't go through! I'm trying to send one at a time but still too large. What should I do?
> 
> Quick help needed.[/B]


Can you Zip it?

Right click>Send To>Compressed (zipped) Folder

That should shrink it some!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Click on the original in my album?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659277


> Click on the original in my album?[/B]


Yes, just right click on the file of the picture.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I did that and it is still 5.84 MB!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! That didn't help much! 

That must be a great camera you have!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

final bump, send them in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, Joe....how's the calendar coming? Are you blurry eyed yet?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 7 2008, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666084


> So, Joe....how's the calendar coming? Are you blurry eyed yet?[/B]



:smpullhair: :smstarz: :yield:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Joe @ Nov 8 2008, 08:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666403


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 7 2008, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666084





> So, Joe....how's the calendar coming? Are you blurry eyed yet?[/B]



:smpullhair: :smstarz: :yield: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:  sorry.....now get back to work.


----------



## ms_sadie (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm soooo excited about the 2009 calendar. My baby Sampson is on the cover :yahoo: I want to be sure I get one. Will we receive an email about ordering a calendar? Is there a tentative date that the orders can be placed? This is the best idea yet! Thanks


----------



## ms_sadie (Mar 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ms_sadie @ Nov 21 2008, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674650


> I'm soooo excited about the 2009 calendar. My baby Sampson is on the cover :yahoo: I want to be sure I get one. Will we receive an email about ordering a calendar? Is there a tentative date that the orders can be placed? This is the best idea yet! Thanks[/B]


*sigh* I didn't get my font stuff in right... sorry that showed up on my message!


----------

